# what strain is this ??



## bud boy (Jan 13, 2006)

i have no ide what strain i have but it loks identical to this one below
does anyone kno ??


----------



## Mutt (Jan 13, 2006)

welcome to the site.

There is no way to tell. You will get theories but unless it came from a reputable seedbank there is no way to know for sure.

Name it yourself. then it is sorta like your own strain.


----------

